# صناعة الصابون



## mohamed ramadan84 (21 يناير 2011)

مادة تستخدم في التنظيف وهو مادة مطهرة تصنع من الدهون الحيوانية والنباتية والزيوت والشحوم، ومن الناحية الكيميائية، يصنع الصابون من ملح صوديوم أو بوتاسيوم أحد الأحماض الدهنية ويتشكل من خلال التفاعل بين كل من الدهون والزيوت والقلويات. 
تاريخ صناعة الصابون 
يرجع استخدام العديد من مواد الصابون والمنظفات إلى العصور السحيقة. ففي القرن الأول الميلادي تعرض المؤرخ الروماني بلايني الكبير لوصف أنواع مختلفة من الصابون الذي يحتوي على أصباغ وقد كانت النساء تستعمله في تنظيف شعورهن وإضفاء ألوان براقة عليه. 
وقد عرف المسلمون الصابون منذ القرن الأول الهجري / السابع الميلادي أدخلوا عليه تطويرات عديدة، كما تعددت أنواعه واستخداماته في تنظيف الثياب، وغسل الأواني، والاستحمام، إذ كان الصابون مادة أساسية في الحمامات العامة التي انتشرت عبر أرجاء الدولة الإسلامية. وقد ساهم علماء الكيمياء على تحسين نوعيات الصابون بشكل كبير، ففي القرن الثامن الهجري / الرابع عشر الميلادي جاء على لسان الجلدكي في كتابه رتبة الحكيم : ‘الصابون مصنوع من بعض المياه الحادة المتخذة من القلي والجير، والماء الحاد يهرئ الثوب، فاحتالوا على ذلك بأن مزجوا الماء الحاد بالدهن الذي هو الزيت، وعقدوا منه الصابون الذي ينقي الثوب ويدفع ضرر الماء الحاد عن الثوب وعن الأيدي’. 
وقد كانت صناعة الصابون من الأمور الشائعة في أسبانيا وإيطاليا أثناء القرن الثامن الميلادي. وبحلول القرن الثالث عشر، عندما انتقلت صناعة الصابون من إيطاليا إلى فرنسا، كان الصابون يصنع من شحوم الماعز بينما كان يتم الحصول على القلويات من شجر الزان. وبعد التجربة، توصل الفرنسيون إلى وسيلة لصناعة الصابون من زيت الزيتون بدلا من دهون الحيوانات وبحلول عام 905هـ / 1500 م، أدخلوا هذا الاختراع إلى إنجلترا. وقد نمت هذه الصناعة في إنجلترا نموا سريعا وفي عام 1031هـ / 1622 م، منح الملك جيمس الأول امتيازات خاصة لها. وفي عام 1197هـ / 1783 قام الكيميائي السويدي كارل ويلهيلم شيل مصادفة بتقليد التفاعل المذكور أدناه والمستخدم حاليا في صناعة الصابون حيث تفاعل زيت الزيتون المغلي مع أكسيد الرصاص فنتج عن ذلك مادة ذات رائحة جميلة أطلق عليها إيسوس وتعرف حاليا باسم الجليسرين. 
وهذا الاكتشاف الذي توصل إليه شيل جعل الكيميائي الفرنسي ميشيل أوجين شيفرول (1786- 1889م) يفحص الطبيعة الكيميائية للدهون والزيوت المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون، وقد اكتشف شيفرول أخيرا في عام 1238هـ / 1823 م أن الدهون البسيطة لا تتفاعل مع القلويات لتكوين الصابون ولكنها تتحلل أولا لتكوين أحماض المزيد


----------

